# Trout Fishing



## theyyounggun (Jun 27, 2012)

What is yalls favorite bait? Im new to trout fishing and im going tommorow.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jun 27, 2012)

are these stockies you're fishing for?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 27, 2012)

Its on the white river in arkansas.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jun 27, 2012)

fly fishing or conventional tackle?

Small spinners and spoons have always worked well if you're using spinning tackle. 

Wolly Buggers are good on either....


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 27, 2012)

Ill be using spinning. would rooster tails work?


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 27, 2012)

roosters work good for brookies,if thats what your after.othjerwise id stick to small spoons,spinners and flatfish.


----------



## FishyItch (Jun 28, 2012)

I've also used small rooster tails for brook trout with some success. I've never caught any fish to write home about, but trout fishing is a lot of fun on ultralight tackle.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 28, 2012)

I caught about a 3 1/2 pound rainbow on a 5'6" ultralight :mrgreen:


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jun 28, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> I caught about a 3 1/2 pound rainbow on a 5'6" ultralight :mrgreen:



Pics or it didn't happen :lol: 

Nice catch!


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 28, 2012)

thats one of the joys of fly fishing. even a one pounder is like a monster on a 4 weight rod.


----------



## 200racing (Jun 28, 2012)

i use a small almon egg hook. i put 2 splitshot on the line 2ft upand put 1 of these over the knot.
https://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/soft-bait/powerbait/power-eggs-floating-magnum-garlic

then i put some of this on.
https://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/soft-bait/dough-baits/trout-dough
you bait has to float off the bottom you i use he dough to fine tune the bouyancy.

i use this for stocker rainbows.


----------



## cstallings (Jun 29, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> I caught about a 3 1/2 pound rainbow on a 5'6" ultralight :mrgreen:




Where do you live in AR? Where did you go fishing?

I live in Greenbrier and will be heading to Mountain View next weekend for a two day trout trip on the White.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 29, 2012)

cstallings said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> > I caught about a 3 1/2 pound rainbow on a 5'6" ultralight :mrgreen:
> ...


That's where I am! But I'm 20 minutes from Mtn. View


----------



## cstallings (Jun 29, 2012)

Cool...sounds like you may be in 56? Any tips on where to Fish. We will be staying at Jack's on the River. I've fished on the white at Guion a lot, but never mountain view. Grew up in Batesville, so Guion was failry close.

Is the water low? Thanks!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 29, 2012)

The water is low but not to bad. Are you fishing with anybody under 16? If so pm me.


----------



## rivercity (Jul 30, 2012)

Been fishing the White River a few times a year since early 80s from Cotter down to below Norfork. But since 2009 I have been fishing monthly or more from near Jacks, up or down a few miles. I had always heard there's no good fishing that far from the damns, but from watching what people bring at Jack's it's every bit as good there. In fact, the trout people get catch w/ the guides seem to me to be bigger than farther up river, though I have never been out w/ one.

I always use silver/black or brown trout rapala countdowns CD5, CD7,vCD9 unless the river is rising or it is too shallow. Then I use 1/8 oz roostertails, panther martins, etc. Friends sware by brown furries, but I've never had any luck w/ them. My girl friend has been fishing around Jack's for 25 years and likes corn, shrimp and pink power bait on on a $1.25 spinner rig made by Mary Hale, Jacks' widow. She did catch a rainbow just under 2 lbs this weekend and all mine were too small to mention.

We have been catching at least one or two small mouths every trip this year which worries me the water is too warm. Three weeks ago while floating, the boat bumped into a log as I was casting and the lure dropped near a log 10 feet away and a pound and a half small mouth latched on to my countdown. That was about 100 yards up river from the Sylamore landing. Not planned, but I will take it.


----------



## overboard (Jul 30, 2012)

X2 on a river. Have had very good luck on the silver and black F-7 Rapala. Put a small splitshot about 12-15" in front of it and work ,(twitch), it.
It will suspend, and the darting action drives them nuts. The splitshot also gives added casting distance.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 30, 2012)

Its to HOTTT.... today it was 111 without the heat index. Thats the 3 hotest in AR history.


----------



## rivercity (Aug 2, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Its to HOTTT.... today it was 111 without the heat index. Thats the 3 hotest in AR history.



Yes it is hot in Arkansas!!! Well yesterday was anyway. We actually have had cloud cover today and some rain, so at 5pm it is only a chilly 100 F. My bottom is planted firmly in front of the Olympics on TV and the laptop. Thermostat is set to 69 F, even if I know it will never get there.

BTW, Walmart just opened a new Neighborhood Market grocery store nearby in an old competitor's store. Actually had a fishing section w/ about 50 different lures, including 10 different kinds of Rapalas, but no Countdowns. That's OK as I need to find a cheaper lure. At $7+ each and low water, I am losing too many!


----------



## rivercity (Aug 3, 2012)

overboard said:


> X2 on a river. Have had very good luck on the silver and black F-7 Rapala. Put a small splitshot about 12-15" in front of it and work ,(twitch), it.
> It will suspend, and the darting action drives them nuts. The splitshot also gives added casting distance.



Thanks Overboard, I will have to try the split shot on F-7s. I have at leat 8 or 10 silver/black and gold/black F-7s.


----------

